# Purple Plant?



## thestormysky (Dec 10, 2011)

I work at a pet store and we ordered a "Purple Waffle" plant that was suggested by our supplier. They look awesome so I bought a couple and put them in my tank. I'd like to learn more about the plant but I can't find anything on line about it. Any ideas as to what it is? I put a picture of it in my gallary. It is a very vibrant purple plant. Thick leaves, the supplier said that most people think it looks like a vivarium plant but said it is a truely aquatic plant. The leaves are thick (like a vivarium plant). There is some green on the top part of each leaf and the bottom is very purple. The veins of the plant are purple and the stems are very thick. 

Any ideas as to what is...and what the light requirements are? My tank has extremely high light.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Best advice I can give is put it in a flower pot and keep the soil moist. Its not aquatic.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-j6MND_N01Yk/Ttx7Zf9wP7I/AAAAAAAAMek/XmfMvkia_HE/s765/blog+title-2.jpg


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

if it is indeed a "purple waffle" plant then from everything that i can find is that its not aquatic at all and that it is native to tropical forests...


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

Sounds like an uniformed salesmen or he was just trying to make a sale. It is too bad if it is not aqautic because that purple would look awesome in anyones tank. If you decide to leave it in your tank I would be interested to see how things work out. let me know if it grows or dies.


----------



## thestormysky (Dec 10, 2011)

mmhmm....I was searching purple waffle aquatic plant and got nothing...now searching simply Purple Waffle, I find lots of stuff. It is clearly not an aquatic plant. Our supplier was probably misinformed because he typically really knows his stuff and doesn't usually steer us wrong. Sad because this would have looked amazing in my tank. I'll have to see if its safe for my Chinese Water dragon...maybe i'll put it in her Enclosure next to her pond. Thanks guys!


----------



## aquatic_landscaper (Dec 13, 2011)

i really dislike when petstore owners try to sell terrariums plants as aquatic life.


----------

